# need some advice on paint choice..more behr?



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i was joking about the Behr.. 

I recently inquired about some advice on estimating an old rental property, 

well after looking at this hole and talking to the owner we decided to paint everything white like an apartment.. ceilings, walls, trim.. 

soo ill pull out my sprayer and masking tape and have some respirator fun..

my question is.. what paint covers the best in White and is easily sprayed? 

it sounds like a noob question, and i know im not the oldest branch on the tree i just wanted to hear from those with more experience..

my go to brand is SW superpaint, whatcha think?

any help is much appreciated!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I would probably use something cheaper than SuperPaint for an apartment. On cheap paint jobs I've always used ProMar 200, with good results. Many here do not like it & may have better options for you.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The last time I used pro mar 200 white, I ended up applying three coats. This was going on top of a slightly different shade of white.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Promar 200 low-sheen.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

timhag said:


> The last time I used pro mar 200 white, I ended up applying three coats. This was going on top of a slightly different shade of white.


Well, you gotta shake it first!











... im kidding, dont kill me! 

or am i?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> The last time I used pro mar 200 white, I ended up applying three coats. This was going on top of a slightly different shade of white.


Maybe you failed to read the labels, but we've used it quite a few times this year, with no problems.

I think you have a case of the old "blame it on the paint" for that one job long long ago. :yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Mantis said:


> Well, you gotta shake it first!
> 
> ... im kidding, dont kill me!
> 
> or am i?


That won't get you to the smackass list, no worries.:thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Maybe you failed to read the labels, but we've used it quite a few times this year, with no problems.
> 
> I think you have a case of the old "blame it on the paint" for that one job long long ago. :yes:


Please do yourself a favor and call off tomorrow. I could sure use a day without you. I've been spending way too much time with you and you drive me crazy.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are going to use S/W see if you can get Masterhide in your area, covers well and is cheap. (they don't offer it throughout the country) If you have a PPG dealer in your area, check into Speedhide. Price (at least for us) is about the same. I'd take Speedhide first though. 

And don't forget to shake it!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> after looking at this hole and talking to the owner we decided to paint everything white like an apartment.. ceilings, walls, trim..
> 
> soo ill pull out my sprayer and masking tape and have some respirator fun..
> 
> my question is.. what paint covers the best in White and is easily sprayed?


I would use Isoflat from SW, it is a 2 gal cut flat paint strictly for jobs like you have. You can also get it prethined, that's called Isowall. You can easily get it in the 101 color. Covers great and is competitive prices. For the Semi Gloss areas try the Isogloss. This product line was brought over when SW bought out Old Quaker Paints


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Please do yourself a favor and call off tomorrow. I could sure use a day without you. I've been spending way too much time with you and you drive me crazy.


If I didn't show up, who would get the work done? :whistling2:

I'm still waiting on my phone call telling me I was right about that other thing. You said you would call me personally to tell me I was right & you were wrong. Remember?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> If I didn't show up, who would get the work done? :whistling2:
> 
> I'm still waiting on my phone call telling me I was right about that other thing. You said you would call me personally to tell me I was right & you were wrong. Remember?


You were right, there, I said it. Ok?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JNLP said:


> If I didn't show up, who would get the work done? :whistling2:
> 
> I'm still waiting on my phone call telling me I was right about that other thing. You said you would call me personally to tell me I was right & you were wrong. Remember?


Maybe he has no service:whistling2:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

RCP said:


> Maybe he has no service:whistling2:


Oooooo shnap! :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Maybe he has no service:whistling2:


 
:w00t::lol:


I thought he had a great service? (better watch it, I might wind up on the stress list!)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its the smackass list now


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

RCP said:


> Maybe he has no service:whistling2:


Good one RCP, you are on the ball tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, he can call it what he wants as long as I am not on it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Hey, he can call it what he wants as long as I am not on it.


You Da Man BB:notworthy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Hey, he can call it what he wants as long as I am not on it.


Hey at least I'm getting some free advertising from it. 
Thanks Hag!:thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Hey at least I'm getting some free advertising from it.
> Thanks Hag!:thumbup:


 
For that I'll take when of those premium cigars on your avatar.

:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

hahah you guys crack me up.. 

thanks for the info.. ill look into the paints recommended..


----------

